# is yoga unmanly?



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

NOT

If you go for Nude Yoga. Then it will be a challenge to be NOT manly


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

When it's done properly yoga makes life hurt less. It allowed me to play guitar again after years of carpal tunnel and tendonitis problems and it helps prevent my migraines. Are you so concerned about image and stereotypes that you'd rather be in pain? Just make sure that the yoga instructor knows about your injury so you don't do anything to further aggravate it.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> NOT
> 
> If you go for Nude Yoga. Then it will be a challenge to be NOT manly


lol!

if your back pain is anything like mine, then manly or not,
yoga is a bad idea.
if it hurts to sit, stand or walk, then that yoga stuff will be torture.

better to wait until the pain subsides, then use it as a preventative exercize.



> i'm just worried that i'll be bending over for guys who don't just suck and swallow pride...if you catch my drift.


if she talks you into going, just bring a jar full of gypsies tears with you- that will protect you from the AIDS.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes, yoga can be good to keep your body in better shape but injured it can be bad. When I tore up the muscles in my back 20ish years ago I had to spend weeks sleeping on the floor :C and taking a lot of meds to keep the muscles relaxed. They are still touchier than a wet rattler and I if I move the wrong way they can tear again.

Tai Chi is another alternative to consider as well. Both are meditations that involve very controlled motion. Both are also very old (yoga being about 2300 or so years and still going).


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;lbyHCkNEOKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbyHCkNEOKo[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

This I would do if it was done locally

[video=youtube;g0ZEpT__ZQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0ZEpT__ZQ8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I do it twice a day so I guess I am a sissy. As others said, don't do it injured. But, if you want to do something in your life to try to prevent injury, there is nothing better as far as I am concerned. You'd be shocked at how much flexibility can improve your lifestyle.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Watch the next Stanley Cup game, and pay attention to all the stretching that Brodeur and Quick do in front of their nets. The only difference between yoga and what they do is that they wear pads instead of Lululemon, and do the moves faster, instead of in more drawn out fashion. If what they do is unmanly, then make me a nancy boy!

That said, I fully understand your misgivings about the demographics of the class. BUt that's not about yoga, that's a reflection of what happens when something becomes trendy. Take a class at a church basement or something similar, rather than something in Westboro or the Glebe.

You might also want to consider Tai Chi, which can provide many of the same benefits, but is less trendy and can be done without spandex or lycra. When we lived in Victoria, you'd see groups of seniors out there doing it all the time. And if it's a form of stretching that seniors can do, then you know it is not the sort of thing that is hostile to stiff backs.

And since the question is going to crop up, no it is not the sort of thing that is only done by old farts.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I used to do yoga, do I look unmanly?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

dcole said:


> I used to do yoga, do I look unmanly?




turn around and play that pinball machine.
then we will decide.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

hard to tell, dcole. you just never know.

[video=youtube;icIwKaci3MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icIwKaci3MI[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Any yoga class I've gone to with my wife has been packed with fit attractive young women....what's wrong with that?




mike_oxbig said:


> i'm just worried that i'll be bending over for guys who don't just suck and swallow pride...if you catch my drift.


You're so vain!! They like attractive men.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

hahaha whats wrong with that...aside from being surrounded by eye candy with the wife playing wily wonka, i'd probably be the guy that let out an obnoxiously loud fart from trying to bend too far.

and whatever man if i was gay i'd totally do me


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I always go to the back of the class so no one can see how inflexible I am. One instructor actually laughed when she saw me doing one pose.



mike_oxbig said:


> hahaha whats wrong with that...aside from being surrounded by eye candy with the wife playing wily wonka, i'd probably be the guy that let out an obnoxiously loud fart from trying to bend too far.
> 
> and whatever man if i was gay i'd totally do me


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

When I think of a man doing yoga, I picture a guy like Sting.
so, it depends on if you consider Sting to be manly.
Personally, it has a sort of new-agey connotation for me, good or bad, manliness doesnt really come into it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not at all unmanly.

What's unmanly is not doing it because one thinks it's unmanly.

Just do it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

A lot of Indian men do yoga...but they walk around holding hands `n stuff so, I`m not sure...could be unmanly....I know I couldn`t do it, I gotta change position every 5 minutes when we visit my father in law`s and we sit on floor cushions...I cramp up so I can`t hold the same position for any length of time. I wouldn`t do well at those places where monks walk around and whack you on the shoulders if you move while sitting cross legged on the straw mats...they`d have to assign one monk just to watch me.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with yoga.

I wish my male friends would suck it up and join me to be honest.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I hurt my back years ago playing touch football. My back went into spasm so bad I couldn't walk. Once my mobility returned, I was left with mild chronic pain for years. My neighbour (a yoga instructor) convinced me to try yoga. She tailored some exercises for me and after a month I was pain free. I was pain free for over a decade until I got sciatica - talk about pain. I couldn't walk three steps without my legs hurting. I started up certain yoga exercises again, and it helped relieve the pain.
Highly recommended once the initial injury heals, and your instructor knows about the injury.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

dcole said:


> I used to do yoga, do I look unmanly?


I recognize this scene. Isnt it from Hangover II?.......


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Wife bought me a lululemon hoodie a long time ago. I haven't worn it. IMO yoga and tai chi are hard to do if you have a pair.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

OMG Guys! what century is this? Yoga is amazing! It's been around forever and flexibility is a good thing! There is nothing unmanly about it at all. The first time you do yoga, you'll be amazed the next day that your muscles are sore. Hot Yoga is even better. And you know what? Get over yourself if you think anyone is looking at you. No one cares man. People are there for themselves. Probaly have their eyes closed most of the time.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Unmanly he is not...









...oh, Yo*Ga, *nevermind.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

One of my friends is a Yoga Master. I see nothing wrong with it all all, and see alot of benefits. Unfortunately my friend also sounds like a cult leader. So, watch out where you get your Yoga and dont buy into anything other than stretching..........


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Time to fess' up................... I've been doing a Zumba class for the last year ........ you want manly?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Time to fess' up................... I've been doing a Zumba class for the last year ........ you want manly?


hey I hear that's a GREAT workout! you like?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...insecure about your "manliness" - isn't there a pill for that?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You know what's "unmanly"? Not being able to open a pickle jar because your back hurts too much to apply enough leverage. Asking someone to get something for you because you can't stretch that high or bend over that far. Sitting out the game or practice because you can't get limber enough. Playing the lightest Daisy Rock guitar they make**, _sitting down_, because your back can't take playing a Les Paul _standing up_! But mostly, being too worried about looking too unmanly to do what damn well needs doing. Since when do "real men" worry about how something is gonna look...apart from their car or their female company, that is?

I do believe that is the most testosterone-driven statement I've made in months.:sSig_cool2:


** Though they make some kickass guitars. Not all of us have hands like an orangutan.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Since when do "real men" worry about how something is gonna look...?


...manly *grunt* of approval!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

If you want "manly" yoga, try Yoga for Real Guys by Diamond Dallas Page. 

DDPYOGA - The Most Complete Fitness System on the Planet!

I gave it a try and it was pretty tough. Yoga may look kinda weird but it's very effective. It really helped with my back pain. At the end of the day you have to decide what's more important; your pride or pain.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> If you want "manly" yoga, try Yoga for Real Guys by Diamond Dallas Page.
> 
> DDPYOGA - The Most Complete Fitness System on the Planet!
> 
> I gave it a try and it was pretty tough. Yoga may look kinda weird but it's very effective. It really helped with my back pain. At the end of the day you have to decide what's more important; your pride or pain.




...why are you guys referring to your insecurity as "pride"?

*chuckle*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yoga is exercise. I'm in my late 40's, and haven't ever thought of yoga as 'unmanly', or in any sense having a gender association. Yes, I think probably more women than men do it, because men instead are lifting weights or playing hockey or whatever (including the couch potato exercise 'nothing'), but lots of guys do yoga. If you think going and doing some stretching will help, then by all means go.

Hey Frankie, you know tai chi is a form of martial arts?


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

keto said:


> ...Hey Frankie, you know tai chi is a form of martial arts?


Yeah, a subversive peasant countermeasure to horsemen. But, a nice arrow shot from horseback usually cramps the style of the most graceful tai-chi master.

I went to my 5yr old daughter's tea party on the weekend, wore a tiara and got my toenails done with blueberry scented polish. I could do this and enjoy it because my confidence in my manhood is strong. And I'm firmly in the He-Man Yoga Hater's Club with my bro's Spanky, Alfalfa, Conan and King Leonidas.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> hard to tell, dcole. you just never know.
> 
> [video=youtube;icIwKaci3MI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icIwKaci3MI[/video]


this has so much relevance to this thread lol

I was being mostly facetious with the opening paragraph, but you have to admit the idea of synchronized group stretching sounds a little ridiculous, and yes, unmanly. Why do I think it's unmanly? because it's stretching as an exercise. Ask most anyone who works out, plays sports, or is preparing to use their muscles in any extensive way, and i'm quite sure they'll say stretching is a warm up to doing exercise, not exercise itself. Imagine if brodeur and quick did their little pre-game yoga like routine, skated to center ice said "good game man" and left. That's what a "yoga exercise" sounds like to me.

Now that's not to say stretching isn't beneficial, and I have been and will continue to do it, but I see no greater need to do it in a group session than I do to head to the community center and brush my teeth with a support group.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Unmanly?

Only if it is to you.

I don't do formal Yoga, but as a part of my after workout stretching I regularly do some Yoga poses.

People have the same old fashioned attitudes about Tai Chi as well.

As for "having a pair", I'd say you're more likely to find guys with tiny nads among the body builders. Some steroids cause your balls to shrink.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

For some reason this thread reminds me of King of Kensington. Larry goes to a gym and sees some manly men working out, and he grunts and says something like, "Yup just got through a nasty workout." and they turn to him and say, "Where? The Dairy Queen?"................


----------



## snoglobe (Jun 20, 2007)

I guess LeBron James, Shaq, Tim Thomas are unmanly. Plus a whole pile of other pro athletes, NBA, NHL.

Thinking of Beginning Yoga in 2010? Discover Pro Athletes Who Already Practice on the Mat - LeBron, Shaq, Tim Thomas, Andy Murray, and the Philadelphia Eagles!

Looks like USA Hockey incorporates yoga too.

Strike A Pose | USA Hockey Magazine

my favourite part is where Mark Messier mentions that he used yoga later in his career. Go tell Mark Messier he's unmanly… if you're man enough.

Really, yoga helps with overall flexibility, strength, etc.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> this has so much relevance to this thread lol
> 
> I was being mostly facetious with the opening paragraph, but you have to admit the idea of synchronized group stretching sounds a little ridiculous, and yes, unmanly. Why do I think it's unmanly? because it's stretching as an exercise. Ask most anyone who works out, plays sports, or is preparing to use their muscles in any extensive way, and i'm quite sure they'll say stretching is a warm up to doing exercise, not exercise itself. Imagine if brodeur and quick did their little pre-game yoga like routine, skated to center ice said "good game man" and left. That's what a "yoga exercise" sounds like to me.
> 
> Now that's not to say stretching isn't beneficial, and I have been and will continue to do it, but I see no greater need to do it in a group session than I do to head to the community center and brush my teeth with a support group.


So your concern is not for the _content_ of yoga, but rather the _format_.

Your real question is not whether yoga is unmanly, but whether going to yoga class is unmanly.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> ......Ask most anyone who works out, plays sports, or is preparing to use their muscles in any extensive way, and i'm quite sure they'll say stretching is a warm up to doing exercise, not exercise itself.


From a medical perspective, active or passive stretching IS considered to be a form of exercise.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:sSig_ImSorry: all this discussion only reminds me how white bread Burlington is, and how there isn't a Buddhist temple in town


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mike_oxbig said:


> this has so much relevance to this thread lol
> 
> I was being mostly facetious with the opening paragraph, but you have to admit the idea of synchronized group stretching sounds a little ridiculous, and yes, unmanly. Why do I think it's unmanly? because it's stretching as an exercise. Ask most anyone who works out, plays sports, or is preparing to use their muscles in any extensive way, and i'm quite sure they'll say stretching is a warm up to doing exercise, not exercise itself. Imagine if brodeur and quick did their little pre-game yoga like routine, skated to center ice said "good game man" and left. That's what a "yoga exercise" sounds like to me.
> 
> Now that's not to say stretching isn't beneficial, and I have been and will continue to do it, but I see no greater need to do it in a group session than I do to head to the community center and brush my teeth with a support group.



Taking a class for yoga is the same concept as working out in a gym. It's motivation and a way to learn correct technique. Because if you are doing more intensive yoga, it is indeed a workout and if you are doing it wrong you can really mess up your body. Once you learn it, how you choose to practice it is completely up to you. I don't do group classes, I do it at home. But I can see why some people find classes motivating, the same way I found working out with people at the gym motivating, or the way I found rolling with people at the dojo motivating when I was taking grappling. If you don't believe yoga is exercise, you have not seen some of the advanced level yoga. I have trained with high level trainers, done martial arts, and worked outdoors doing a physical job my whole life. The yoga workouts I do are as hard as anything else I do or have done.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> i'm quite sure they'll say stretching is a warm up to doing exercise


Technically stretching is more beneficial after an exercise, not as a warm up. It's great to do a bit beforehand too, but the majority should be done after the muscles are warm and have been used. But the point of this thread isn't to discuss exercise; it's to discuss injury prevention, recovery, and pain-management. Doing more yoga/stretching/exercise in the past might have helped avoid your back injury and doing it in the future will likely prevent more injuries.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kat_ said:


> Technically stretching is more beneficial after an exercise, not as a warm up. It's great to do a bit beforehand too, but the majority should be done after the muscles are warm and have been used. But the point of this thread isn't to discuss exercise; it's to discuss injury prevention, recovery, and pain-management. Doing more yoga/stretching/exercise in the past might have helped avoid your back injury and doing it in the future will likely prevent more injuries.



And be happy if, once healed up, you can stretch those muscles again. My left calf has been a lump for nearly two months now, just standing on it can send it into spasms again  spent most of this week on muscle relaxants after standing doing dishes for ten minuets (ouch and yes 10 was all it took to really aggravate the calf) and my back can let go into one big sheet of pain just by sitting and leaning forward (the hot spot being under my left shoulder blade). Frustrating but my muscles want to 'remember' injury for life, hope that yours are more forgetful  and you can teach them to behave for you for the rest of yours because I can tell you, having pain since I was 11 and being 43 now, it got old years and years and years ago.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Another point that should be mentioned is that a lot of classes in large gyms sort of are just 'stretch' classes. They are very basic level yoga classes aimed at novices and a wide age group. You can't judge what yoga is based on what you see there. Some gyms offer some advanced level classes, but normally to get those kind of classes you need to look into a studio or somewhere specializing in yoga.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks mike.
replied to this thread last night, today was swinging a hammer at a stubborn axle, slipped, threw my back out, and hammer cracked my knee cap.
was already limping from arthritis in the other foot, so i look really funny when i walk now.
sort of a bent over shuffle.
somewhere, a deity is smiling.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> thanks mike.
> replied to this thread last night, today was swinging a hammer at a stubborn axle, slipped, threw my back out, and hammer cracked my knee cap.
> was already limping from arthritis in the other foot, so i look really funny when i walk now.
> sort of a bent over shuffle.
> somewhere, a deity is smiling.


Owwwwwwwwww... dat hurt.......

I do yoga stretches all the time.... works for me ...and I haven't even bought stretchy pant's yet....


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

If 'tis "manly" flexibility ya be after, take ye a gander at this.

View attachment 1040


It makes me go "ARRRRRGHHH"

However, it's a great exercise routine with a purpose or specific goal in mind.

http://www.fredericksgolf.com/

Try the flexibility test.

I personally need the specific goal aspect that this brings. I have never been one to exercise for the sake of exercising. I need an activity or something that enables an activity for me. I get bored with just exercise. Even a walk around the block is tedious. I'd rather go somewhere new and walk to see things. Even a couple of hours in a mall is less tedious than a walk around the neighbourhood for me.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> hey I hear that's a GREAT workout! you like?


Well, you work up a sweat and I do it a little less "dancy" and a little more "calistenticy". The women sure do get their hips going in ways I never knew possible.......


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> Owwwwwwwwww... dat hurt.......
> 
> I do yoga stretches all the time.... works for me ...and I haven't even bought stretchy pant's yet....


if you get stretchy pants, then i will get stretchy pants, and a citrus colored sweatband.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

quite frankly...didn't bother to read this jibber-jab...but i like it when a plan comes together so here it is...

i never thought it was unmanly...but never went with my wife...she dragged me to hot yoga one night...and it was actually quite nice...best id felt in a long time...we haven't gone in awhile, but every now and again we pop in a dvd we bought and do it in the basement...it helps...

of course...the scenery at an actual hot yoga class cant be beat...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dcole said:


> I used to do yoga, ?


Did you used to look unmanly?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...seriously, folks, the only real issue here is: does this yoga outfit make my butt look fat?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...seriously, folks, the only real issue here is: does this yoga outfit make my butt look fat?


Or my package really small??


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Beatles said:


> Or my package really small??


Hence, the stretching exercises.


----------

